# All of shanxianse opened



## dodidoki (Apr 23, 2014)

The clump is here, enjoy!Rarely seen.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice floriferous clump. In nature I never saw one with more than 2 flowering shoots.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 24, 2014)

lovely and very interesting colour!
David


----------



## JPMC (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice one. Have you tried to grow it in pots?


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2014)

JPMC said:


> Nice one. Have you tried to grow it in pots?


No, I just gorow it in ground, it is full hardy, I covered them with leaves in winter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2014)

a credit to you


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice one 
Hope mine will go big like yours. 
Hope it will mak eit over your hot summer


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berthold (Apr 25, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> In nature I never saw one with more than 2 flowering shoots.


The multi shoots were normally generated by hormones in the sowing medium which speed up the germination


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2014)

Berthold said:


> The multi shoots were normally generated by hormones in the sowing medium which speed up the germination



I figured it wasn't god's hand a work  I see Cyp seedlings for sale here that are maybe one year out of flask and already have 6-8 shoots!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2014)

More cytokinin induces growth of shoot buds, but the long-term observation lacks in cypripedium .


----------

